# Delivered Today...



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Dripping wet postie lady - cheerful as ever - delivered these two solid lumps:

Apologies for the naff photography



















A SKx007 well known on this forum

.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

*AND*










*sorry - so keen, I hadn't even peeled the plastic protectors*




























.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

You all know the Seiko - and it's as good as I expected - great value for money.

But the Alpha









How do they do that for the money???

Less than Â£35 delivered

A really heavy watch, it feels re-assuringly solid & very comfortable on the wrist. I've had three links taken out of the substantial bracelet (dare I say, worth the price paid alone). Japanese movement, display back, screwdown crown. Gorgeously OTT.









Even the amount of protectors all over the place was impressive.










The Seiko is not an insubstantial watch but compared to the Alpha it almost (almost) seems 'twee'.

Having said that - the Alpha was advertised as huge but IMHO it is heavy yes, big yes, huge no. It's certainly not overwhelming on my 7.5inch wrist.

* WHOOPS! Sorry, I meant to stick this in the Japanese sub-section *


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd be happy with either of these 

Also I reckon somebody's going to have a hard time tomorrow morning with deciding which one to wear


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve already got the 007 so won`t comment it but I`ve been considering the Alpha and your photos are increasing my intention to get one


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The very same Alpha arrived on my doorstep today too - but its for a friend who doesn't do Internet/Ebay/Credit cards.

I didn't take it out the plastic but I would agree that its doesn't seem 'huge' as described. Good to hear that you're pleased with it.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations - and pretty good pictures for "naff photograpy" - you must send me some tips!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Congratulations - and pretty good pictures for "naff photograpy" - you must send me some tips!


Thank you for your kind words

Old Canon Ixus v3... point at watch... press button









The only tip (which I got from here) is to use the self timer facility & tripod to avoid camera shake!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice one(s). The alpha has a miyota movement I think. Like the 007.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

andytyc said:


> Nice one(s). The alpha has a miyota movement I think. Like the 007.


Never occured to me what the Seiko might have inside it









It comes highly recommended so I never questioned what might make it tick... sort of assumed it would be... err seiko?

Yup, the Alpha has a Miyota movement.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think he means he likes the 007, it will have a seiko 7s26 inside


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

*DOH!*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think he means he likes the 007, it will have a seiko 7s26 inside


aaahhhhggg- i got it wrong too







:icon18:







:icon18:

john


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

I do like that Alpha 'Grenade' design, but I don't like its hands. The Seiko is the better looking watch cos it has groovy hands.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the Alpha, is it 47mm? I reckon that they could put that Miyota movement in their other watches and raise prices an awful lot and they'd still be a bargain. I'd buy a lot of their range if the Miyota was used.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I measured mine to be 49mm including crown but 44mm across the bezel.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks even better on the wrist, I will have to get one. Let me know if you get a little bored with it.


----------

